# Cranberry from Cranberry sauce?



## reefman (Aug 22, 2012)

I've heard rumors about a reciipe for Cranberry wine, made frommwhole cranberry sauce.
Has anyone seen the recipe for it?
or
Does anyone have the recipe for it?
Would be nice to have ready for the holidays.


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds good, have you checked Jack Kellers recipes?


----------



## saramc (Aug 22, 2012)

Pulled this from my file of "wines to make"...this gallon recipe came to me from a friend of a friend....

4-16 oz. cans of whole berry Cranberry sauce
up to 1 lb. Sugar
1 tsp. Acid Blend
1/8 tsp. Tannin
1 tsp. Yeast Nutrient
1.5 tsp Pectic Enzyme powder
1 gallon + 20 ounces water
1 packet Montrachet Yeast
*INITIAL K-meta (at transfer to secondary)--add 1/4 tsp powder to a glass and then hydrate with 5 tsp water--use 1 tsp k-meta solution per gallon of wine
K-meta prior to bottling if do not plan to backsweeten VERSUS k-meta + sorbate prior to bottling if plan on backsweetening

Bring 20 ounces water to a boil, remove from heat and add 3/4# sugar (hold remaining 1/4# sugar and add later if necessary) and cranberry sauce, stirring until well incorporated. Transfer to a primary which has been lined with a straining bag and then top up with 1 gallon of water. Add other ingredients with the exception of yeast. Allow to rest for 12-24 hours, then check the S.G. and adjust if necessary, a nice starting target is 1.080. Pitch yeast according to package directions, lightly cover the primary bucket--you want air exchange and access to oxygen.
Stir and lightly squeeze straining bag at least twice a day.
Remove straining bag and rack to secondary when SG has decreased by 2/3, DOSE WITH INITIAL K-META at this time, apply airlock. Rack in a month, then every 60 days until clear and no longer dropping sediment. Notes provided indicate this wine was actually clear and bottled 2 1/2 months after pitching the yeast & had been stabilized with k-meta/sorbate and backsweetened to 1.012

Have been told if using "gel cranberry sauce" use the same recipe but you can skip the straining bag.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 22, 2012)

Now that would be an interesting recipe, I am a big fan of whole berry cranberry sauce. I need to put this in my file of "wines to make."


----------



## reefman (Aug 22, 2012)

saramc said:


> Pulled this from my file of "wines to make"...this gallon recipe came to me from a friend of a friend....
> 
> 4-16 oz. cans of whole berry Cranberry sauce
> up to 1 lb. Sugar
> ...


 
SaraMC, Thanks for the recipe. I'm going to start one after Labor Day.


----------



## PrincessVintah (Nov 7, 2015)

*Starting this recipe today*

My winemaking bff and I are starting a batch of this today, only we're going to make two 6 gallon batches. I'm sure you understand that one gallon just won't be enough. 

Any advice or recipe modifications you all would recommend for a batch this large? We're planning on just timesing everyithing by 6 for a 6 gallon batch, then making two batches. Fingers crossed.


----------



## newBendOrfanatic (Nov 7, 2015)

Check your acid prior to adding the acid blend.


----------



## beekeep (Apr 2, 2016)

made this a year ago but had never saw a recipe, did a batch by '' flying by the seat of the pants '' ( ,, I was just given 22 cases ( 264 cans ) of sauce so will try a 2 gal batch with this recipe ,,, if it turns out as good as the first batch last year , I will find out how much 22 cases will make ,, real fast ..........


----------

